
Spacecraft will fly by Venus week after announcement on signs of life - danroseai
https://www.businessinsider.com/bepicolumbo-spacecraft-could-investigate-signs-of-life-on-venus-2020-9
======
mthoms
>BepiColumbo will get much closer to Venus next time — only about 550
kilometers away.

Is this a typo or will the spacecraft actually pass _that_ close to Venus?

~~~
frenchwhisker
Apparently it will, according to the ESA site:
[https://www.cosmos.esa.int/web/bepicolombo-
flyby/venus1flyby](https://www.cosmos.esa.int/web/bepicolombo-
flyby/venus1flyby)

